# First bowl



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

This is my first bowl. Made from Rosewood Yucatan. A learning experience, for sure....but wow! What a lot of fun!


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Pauley, "your first bowl"....you should be proud of yourself.

Where in New Hampshire? I'm originally from Nashua.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Rodbuster said:


> Pauley, "your first bowl"....you should be proud of yourself. Where in New Hampshire? I'm originally from Nashua.


I'm originally from South Boston, but moved up here to Derry, NH to be closer to the grandkids. I've only been turning for about three months and I am having a blast doing it. I'm learning by my mistakes. 

I only have a very basic set of lathe tools. I'm kind of unsure what each one does, but I gently try one to see if it can do what I want it to do. The one thing I need to get, I found, is a couple of bowl gouges...that will come in time...


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pretty bowl. Your a natural.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, I still have a lot to learn...but it's so much fun doing that learning. The thing I have in my favor is this forum. There are so many in here that are willing to help, and to me, that is extremely important.


----------



## woodciro (Aug 23, 2009)

Pauley said:


> ...I only have a very basic set of lathe tools. I'm kind of unsure what each one does, but I gently try one to see if it can do what I want it to do. The one thing I need to get, I found, is a couple of bowl gouges...that will come in time...



You did THAT without a bowl gouge? May I ask what you did use? 

Thanks, 

John


----------



## jmullen0401 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Looks Great !!*

If you want to try some segmented Turining check out some videos on our site : http://www.bowlturningzone.com


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

woodciro said:


> You did THAT without a bowl gouge? May I ask what you did use? Thanks, John


 The outside I used a 3/4 inch roughing gouge and a round nose scraper. For the inside I used a roughing gouge, but found it was making some tear out. So I used the round nose scraper to remove the inside and to help with shaping. I used a small, I think a 3/8 roughing gouge to make the lip on the bowl. The scraper actually cut extremely well and pretty fast cutting. I would scrap a 1/4 inch groove and next to it, do another until I reached the center. Then I scraped it smooth on the bottom.


----------



## woodciro (Aug 23, 2009)

Pauley said:


> The outside I used a 3/4 inch roughing gouge and a round nose scraper. For the inside I used a roughing gouge, but found it was making some tear out. So I used the round nose scraper to remove the inside and to help with shaping. I used a small, I think a 3/8 roughing gouge to make the lip on the bowl. The scraper actually cut extremely well and pretty fast cutting. I would scrap a 1/4 inch groove and next to it, do another until I reached the center. Then I scraped it smooth on the bottom.


Thanks. I have one bowl gouge, but have wanted to try scrapers. Evidently, they remove wood faster than I imagined.

Not to be argumentative, but it was my understanding that using spindle (?) roughing gouges on bowls due to various issues, mainly end grain, was not a good idea. 

Anyway, thanks for your input.

John


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is a lovely bowl!!


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

thats about a 1000 times better than my first bowl... well done! pretty sure I went through a job pack of 80 grit on my first lol


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> thats about a 1000 times better than my first bowl... well done! pretty sure I went through a job pack of 80 grit on my first lol


Thanks for the kind words. I really didn't have much sanding to do, other than on the lip of the bowl.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

That really is a great first bowl. My first bowl was really ugly before it blew up. I suspect that its demise was self inflicted.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks. I am still learning and I think the learning part is a huge part of the fun. I have been doing woodworking for many years. I'm not an expert, but manage to get done what I am trying to do. Once I tried turning, it opened a whole new world of learning. I just wish I was born rich instead of...well, ugly! That way I would be able to afford a bigger, better lathe, better chisels, etc...but what a blast the learning is.... Not sure what my next project will be, but I know it will be a bucket load of fun!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Sure looks nice. Bowl gouge has become my go to tool. After a bit of a learning curve and help from the folks right here I found there is more than one way to use that tool.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

WOW! That is great. Your first attempt is very impressive. I have been turning for a long time and about to attempt my first bowl. I can only hope for results even close to yours. I bought a Sorby bowl gouge yesterday at Woodcraft and they are on sale until October 24th at 15% off and if it fits the budget you are not far from the Woburn store. Can't wait to see you second bowl.


----------



## mikeshoops (Apr 3, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! Great design, great proportion, and great finish. I too, blew up my first two:-(
,


----------



## Muzzy17is (Sep 14, 2014)

I'd set that on the counter in my house! Looks good man.


----------



## leann.jean.edwards (Oct 29, 2014)

This bowl I made out of banksia a native of Australia


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

leann.jean.edwards said:


> This bowl I made out of banksia a native of Australia


Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

leann.jean.edwards said:


> This bowl I made out of banksia a native of Australia


Is that a funnel bowl?


----------



## Joanne Gonthier (Feb 25, 2014)

Your first one? Nicely done!


----------

